# Recherche d'applications



## Abikalel (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

je suis actuellement à la recherche de sites ou dialogues répertoriant le plus possible d'applications pour mac, de toutes sortes, afin de pouvoir customiser le mien, voir pour me faciliter certaines taches de la vie courante, etc ..  

Je cherche également des plugins, ou choses de ce genre, mais je ne sais quoi taper pour trouver. Si vous avez des idées, je vous en remercie d'avance, cordialement.


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2010)

Et si tu regardais les discussions en en-tête du forum... "Applications" ?!... 

Pour te repérer sur le forum...


----------



## Abikalel (23 Décembre 2010)

Il en va de soi que j'y ai jeté un coup d'il en effet, sauf que ce que je recherche serait plutôt une sorte de répertoire, ou par exemple des présentations ou chacun expliquerait ce qu'il a dans son dock, ses applis favorites, ..

et aussi, les plugins ou je ne sais comment les appeler, merci.


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2010)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Il faut regarder ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktop-sous-osx-180405.html, tu y trouveras de nombreux conseils, liens, astuces et autres.
C'est en quelque sorte "le répertoire" que tu cherches.


----------

